# Borderlands The Handsome Collection - Gold Key Codes



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

A List of all the currently working Shift codes you can enter on Borderlands 2 and TPS to get Golden keys to unlock the better guns.

To unlock, go to Extras from the main menu > Shift codes > [X] to enter the code.

Borderlands 2

1 Key - WTWBB-ZJ9Z5-69XJ6-KRTBB-ZHBBH
1 Key - WTWBJ-HKZ5H-XHFTF-WX3JJ-6HRS6
5 Keys - WBWJ3-JHKSK-ZHXT6-CRTJT-BW59W
1 Key - W35BB-SC5S5-3JSBF-C63JT-TFHKC
1 Key - KTWBB-XBRT9-WWZ3R-WXTT3-S3SX9
5 Keys - KBWTB-T6XSC-JJHBF-WXBJJ-WRWKF
3 Keys - CBK33-WWXCT-S69BX-CR33T-XR9CR
3 Kyes - KJCT3-BK65T-SRHTR-5XBT3-3ZRXR
3 Keys - 5JC33-9CFCB-9RHJX-56T33-JBSZB
3 Keys - WTW3B-6KXK3-96SB6-56BTT-RTZHB
5 Keys - KTKJ3-J95JT-HX93R-K6BBB-ZWR9H
5 Keys - 5T5T3-FXFS5-J3SJX-K63TB-JXWHS
5 Keys - WBKJJ-FBHBW-TH6FH-WRT3J-35HT5
5 Keys - 5JKJB-R5XCR-T9RXS-K6B3J-HXTXC
20 Keys - 5TKTB-W3J9R-TK5CX-5XT33-ZBBWW
25 Keys - CJC33-KHBCW-FHF6Z-C6JTB-F9395 (expires 3/31/2015)

Borderlands: TPS

1 Key - WK5BT-T66KR-65636-56JT3-W55CK
1 Key - 5KKBJ-FTZRR-WWRB6-CF33B-R5WKC
1 Key - WCWT3-5RFWF-XKFJX-5XBB3-H9BXW
1 Key - 5W5J3-FRXWF-RCRBR-56JJT-959CT
1 Key - 5K5BT-SRFW6-XC6JF-KRBJJ-F5RXW
1 Key - KCWJB-J9XKR-RCR3R-CF3TJ-5RR93
1 Key - 5W53J-5H656-XWRBR-KX333-ZJWXS
1 Key - KK53J-XZFCF-FWXJ6-WRTB3-T6ZKJ
1 Key - W5WBB-9HRWF-F5RJR-WXJJB-BH9XZ
1 Key - WKCT3-JTHW6-FK6JF-WXBJJ-CSZW9
1 Key - K5K3T-5THW6-RW6BX-KFTJ3-36RZR
1 Key - 5KWTJ-FB9WF-XWRTF-CFT3B-F9K35
1 Key - KW53T-S39CX-XKXT6-CR3B3-B69XT
1 Key - WK5BJ-3CHCR-XKR3R-W6T3T-RRC3C
1 Key - 55CBJ-FCZCX-X56T6-KRTJ3-9FFZ3
1 Key - 5W53J-H5HC6-X5XT6-W63B3-FBCBR
1 Key - CKKTJ-3R9KF-6WRBF-KRJ3T-JHZS3
1 Key - 5C5TJ-W695F-FKXBR-WXTTJ-XX3CX
20 Keys - C55BT-S95CJ-CXX3R-C6J3J-5H5J3
1 Key - 5WK33-RF95F-FKFJX-5F33T-ZW6W6
1 Key - KKKJB-HXZCR-RWRJ6-KRBT3-KTJR6
1 Key - C5WTB-J9ZCR-FCFTX-WR33T-RKJHT
1 Key - 5W5B3-KSZW6-656B6-CFBBT-BK55W
5 Keys - 5K53J-J9FR6-CW6JF-5FTT3-9JF3W
5 Keys - WK533-CZ6RF-W5FB6-5XB33-W9XT5
3 Keys - CWK33-5R6B3-69HTR-5XB3B-C5SHW
3 Keys - KKK3B-X663J-6S936-CFJJ3-SH5RS
3 Keys - WCCB3-SFXJ3-RZ9TF-5F3JB-5CFH6
3 Keys - K5KBB-3HR3T-X9SBX-WXTBT-5WHFK
3 Keys - WWCTT-WHR3J-RH93X-CFT33-SHCXH
3 Keys - K5WTT-FS6JJ-XZSTX-CXJ3T-Z95FH
3 Keys - CWWT3-99F3T-FHZBX-KRB33-56KHK

you can also get some bonus Skins for your characters and the codes can be found Here.

The list was taken from Reddit.

If you fancy a game on Borderlands im on the Xbox One (pm me)


----------

